# Finally, after 4 years I find shrooms in Southern Ohio... kinda



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Well South East Indiana to be more specific, and even more specifically my friend found the patch, and he's never hunted mushroom hunter a day in his life or saw a morel. Basically I helped pick them off the ground  

We hunted them for a good 4 hours today in some pristine woods by Lawrenceburg Indiana, we only found one patch but we picked a total of 78 a new personal best for me in one day, let alone one patch.

Sometimes they can be hard to find:









Other times they stuck out like sore thumbs:









I took this cool shot to show what type of area I was hunting in, primarily it was shagbark hickory and sugar maple. However there were really a lot of differnt species of tree living in the 20x20 yard area we found'em in. Also I should add this was a North facing slope.









We also found 2 or 3 yellows today, MOST of them however were blacks. Heres a black next to an unpicked yellow to show comparison and size.









Last but not least, the spoils of 4 or so hours of 'shroomin 










Damn it felt good to finally find some mushrooms down here, been on a serious dry spell! Having some crappies and morels tonight for dinner!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

good going.crappies and shrooms,hard to beat that!!
ever notice after you've been shrooming for a few hours that you see them when you close you eyes to go to sleep?


----------



## woodysoutdoors (May 18, 2007)

Wow! That is awesome. I shared the pictures with my 7 yr old. She was shocked to see they were bigger than the skoal can. We have taken her musroom hunting but have not found any. she's really not seen any before. she was too little to remember when we had them when she was younger.

Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Just polishing off the crappie fillets right now, shrooms didn't even make it to the table  Guess after 4 years I was jonsing for then pretty badly. 

Thanks for the compliments about the shrooms. I've had a lot of difficulting finding them since I moved south.. so it was refreshing to finally get some today. Can't wait for the yellows to start coming up full force... I'll be out there in a heart beat!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

congratulations fishman, youve been waiting a long time for those shrooms. sounds like its been a great year all over (south of me, im still waiting). this would be a great year to find new spots and areas down there.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Was going to hit a 20 acre woods I have access to hunt that I've never shroom hunted on. It's load with mature ash and poplar I'll try to go tomorrow if it isn't raining.


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Any ideas? 
Went to the spot where I found over 200 blacks just last week and found a grand total of zero today.....all wasn't lost though, went to my other spot and found 123 yellows....just thought that was weird, anyone got any ideas on why they would just be gone all of a sudden...wasn't even a dead or dry one(last time I left 30-40 dried out ones there)....hmmmm


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

You got me, but it's exciting to hear people are finding more yellows!

What kind of area did you find your shrooms in today?


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i was back out today but only found about 50.
again very small.wait til you see a couple of pics i took.it's hard to rack up the poundage when they're small!! 
i guess that's why it's called hunting instead of finding!


----------



## jkeeney20 (Mar 21, 2006)

Found them around elm trees on the side of a REAL STEEP east facing hillside..real soft soil...leaves were piled 2-3 inches deep and they were hard to see. Some nice sized ones, but most were just popping up.....left about 50 or so that was not big enough to even mess with.....hopefully go back towards end of the week and they will be all grown up!


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i think i'm only finding the rare micro midget morels this year!!


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

geeeeeze!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could find a woods where the skoal cans pop up beside the shrooms 
any ticks yet Tom?
no shrooms yet here in Ashland, but the guys I work with have found a few 
take care,
Scott


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassy said:


> geeeeeze!!!!!!!!!! I wish I could find a woods where the skoal cans pop up beside the shrooms
> any ticks yet Tom?
> no shrooms yet here in Ashland, but the guys I work with have found a few
> take care,
> Scott




hahah Scott, good one.

You won't beleive it man, but I've honestly came pretty accustomed to ticks as a way of life in the south.... YEEE HAW. Whenever I was through tall grass, I check myself periodically, but at least I don't strip down at the end of a walk at a work site  Found 2 on the dogs just this past week, and my total for me as far as I know for the year is 4


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Jeffmo those are great pictures, good eye you have there to be finding them that small


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

We only pick the small ones... Sorry, I can't resist...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you just find those recently Chad?


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

Those pics were from quite a while ago. This time my camera batteries were dead. But the spot produced some the same size or bigger this week. I'm afraid the frost will end the season...


----------

